# ever heard of overdrive flourescents?



## krsone (Oct 13, 2006)

I was on another site and came across this article How to increase ur flourescent by 30-75% They call it overdrive I hope every1 reads this cuz this is so simple and cheap I cant believe no 1 here has thought of this Well heres the link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-tank-faq/175-cheap-lighting-odno.html and I also got some info (by others)that used ammeter to prove this http://www.gardenscure.com/420/lighting/76378-overdriving-fluorescents.html Im going to do this 4 sure


----------



## dream grower (Oct 13, 2006)

Is ODNO completely safe?
No. There is always risk when using electronics in a means not intended by a manufacturer. If you are not familiar with electronics, I recommend you invest in a premade canopy or a retrofit kit from a company such as www.ahsupply.com. 

Remember, We're always stoned. Safety first.  Right now I'm not growin. But I will be quite shortly. I'll be using flo. This looks very interesting!!


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 28, 2006)

krsone said:
			
		

> I was on another site and came across this article How to increase ur flourescent by 30-75% They call it overdrive I hope every1 reads this cuz this is so simple and cheap I cant believe no 1 here has thought of this Well heres the link http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-tank-faq/175-cheap-lighting-odno.html and I also got some info (by others)that used ammeter to prove thishttp://www.gardenscure.com/420/lighting/76378-overdriving-fluorescents.html Im going to do this 4 sure


 
Thanks for the link, and yes this does work.  My local home depot has the Advance ballast.  I was actually considering remote mounting my flouro ballasts when I found this, now I can upgrade them too.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 28, 2006)

I had a job for about a day retrofitting lights in that manner in a huge warehouse. They are doing it all across California. The T8s are a lot brighter.


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 28, 2006)

i don't really get it can someone give me a sckamatic that i can read and mayb a little description of how i can do this... this link did not explain specificlly... can someone hlep me pls


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 28, 2006)

Sure

Take correct electronic ballast
Connect both yellow leads together, connect both of these to one end of bulb (both prongs).
Do the same to the other side (probably red and blue wires)
Put your sunglasses on and plug it in.


----------

